# Take It serious! PLEASE!



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

Today I worked a short shift today at work. I walked in at about eight oclock, and I was dead tired. My IBS started acting up. an employee noticed my weight and commented on how I must be really sick because I have lost so much. she asked did I do it by working out, and before I could answer, my manager cut in and said " she whines and complains about her stomach". I told her that I don't whine and complain, and that I am serious. she said it cant be so bad, because they make medicine for it. I have been through the different medications without response, and I have had to pick myself up off the floor in disappointment each time something fails. not to mention my family does not take me serious. they think its like having the flu, an instead of support, I get told to lay down....lay down...the pain follows you every where. I feel so lonely because it seems like I can never get through to people in my life. they all have the excuse of " were not readers, its easier if you just tell us. when I take trips to the hospital, I am always alone, and in pain. I call and let them know I am in the er, and what advice do I get? stay calm and keep me updated. also, just to mention my family stays ten minutes away from me. My boss does not know how much my life has changed due to this. she does not know what I have been through these past two years, and besides what if I didn't want that particular employee knowing I had IBS. people can be cruel. the more I think about how people don't take me serious, I become angry inside because im not asking for pity, im just asking for understanding when I have to go to the restroom in the middle of our so called " Lunch Rush" instead of someone complaining about us being on lock down until the rush ends. I am not overly sensitive, I actually spend my time listening to other people small problems. and bringing positive energy to the workplace. I am so frustrated because I help everyone, and they truly do deserve it, because they are great people. its just that when I have my own insecurities about me and how feel about my ibs, I don't have as much support as I need, not even as much as an ear who would listen without them understanding what IBS is. I feel like im ready to snap....which I have had little moments but I feel the pressure of a mental explosion. I know its coming because I overreact to the small issues..i just feel so angry....please help me...note: I do not plan to hurt myself or anyone else.


----------



## AGxy (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi There !

Only the ones who have the problem can feel what you go through. For others it is just a stomach irregularity which happens in a while and goes away within few days. However they will never realize what it is and the trauma one has to deal.

The most productive way out is by self encouragement. I know it sounds hard as the problem is directly related to the normality of the brain. It is very obvious that stress/ depression follows whenever the problem is hyper active. So if you are able to veil that, put a disguise, to the stress, it may help to have a speedy recovery. Positive distraction is what I try to follow whenever I am in such phase. Work is surely product less when one is going through that phase and we tend to stress it more just by worrying about it.

Try to study your diet and try to find what triggers and aggravates your problem. It can surely vary from person to person.

Try to just hang out if possible with close friends and not in large groups. Try to watch a movie . Anything possible that can distract your attention.

Only discuss it with the friends who you think might be able to realize how it is for you. Gradually they will able to comprehend it.

Good luck and wish you a better health.


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Sramey23,

I understand how you feel about this. I also feel the only people who truly understand how we feel and the pain we live through are others with IBS. A lot of people will tell you it will go away, you will be fine or its just in your "head". I label most of these people ignorant because they really don't know what IBS is, the symptoms we face and the fact that 15% of the population and forums full of people like us deal with this every day.


----------



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

I appreciate the advice. i know we can disguise the stress by surrounding ourselves with positive energy. I guess I am wondering how to cope afterwards..alone.. because with some problems you can mask and hide as well as you want but at the end of the day you are still responsible for living life through the good and bad..i know I do feel better being around my friends...what happens when my friends don't come around because they think every little thing they do around me will trigger something. like no one can truly have fun because they all are concerned about my well being. I do appreciate the help and the care. I just hate to feel like the baggage that can be left behind. I just wish this whole IBS-IBD thing would just leave..i know my foods, this emotional thing kills me because I cannot be a robot...its impossible. it seem as if the more I try to relax the more something tries to nag and cause a flare up..lol..life is funny..but I do appreciate it...


----------

